# How many?



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

How many do you guess these girls will have? They are due any day now.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Twins, twins, single. Totally random guess.


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol that would be nice! The dark doe had quads last year (3 doelings & 1 buckling) the cream doe had twin doelings and this is the freckled does first time so a single (doe please!) would be just fine for me from her!!!!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow, quads! I'm kinda hoping my girl has a bunch since my brother wants one and I want to keep one.

The first two had similar sized bellies, that's why I guessed twins. The last seemed smaller. I'm a total newbie though.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Quads, trips, twins  
I sure hope that's what you get too!! 
Lol you'd have amazing luck


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Believe me you don't want quads. Her first one born was under two pounds and had major difficulties breathing. Never stood up before she died, the second was under two pounds and at first seemed to be doing ok. The third was huge, about 3 pounds and very healthy. Was the quickest nurser I've ever seen. The last was under two pounds and was about the same as the second born. Seemed ok. I tried to get them to nurse but they just wouldn't. Then they wouldn't get up. Then they got hypothermic even though I warmed and dried them and was rubbing and stimulating them. I took the two little ones inside and was warming them in the tub. Got kid 4 to warm up nicely and then I tube fed her colostrum. Couldn't get kid 2 to warm up past 92 degrees so I never was given the chance to tube feed her. She passed away about 2-3 hours after she was born. So sad. Don't ask for quads. I'm sure there are good experiences out there but after going through that 3 is enough for me!!! Lol


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Quads, trips, twins
> I sure hope that's what you get too!!
> Lol you'd have amazing luck


I really hope not quads. But I feel like you are probably going to be correct. Ugh last year was such a crappy experience with her quads!!!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Trips, trips, twins


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that. This is my first time, so that is definitely not what I want. I'll stick with my original guess and hope for all girls for you.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that!! 
I've never had horrible luck with quads. 
Only with a single


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Let's all cross our hooves for trips and all does! Lol the dark doe has very very soft to almost non existent ligaments starting last night and through today so far but no goop yet. And of course I am getting sick. Oh yay lol. It would be great if she had them and they were all healthy and I don't have to help her too much. All of her kiddings prior to last year went great and without complications. Hopefully we can do that!


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

3, 2, 1 in that order.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Quads, trips, and twins in that order 
So sorry about last year that was so sad !


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding! Looks like you will get lots of kids!


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

I hope so but more than anything I hope for healthy kids!


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Well the darker does ligaments are completely gone and her udder is huge today! Let's hope she goes today! The other two's ligaments are still rock hard. Lol hopefully the one will bring the others in too.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yay!!! 
Keep up updated! 
Hope it goes amazing & every baby is healthy & happy!!


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

And now a storm is working its way in.... About to go check on her now. Let's pray for amber goo!


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

She is pawing a nest, laying down and getting up, itching her belly and talking to it. Has dried goo on her hooha but nothing wet. Hmmmm. Seems very uncomfortable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like it should happen soon. Good luck!


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

We have goo! It's still white but she is contracting pretty good! I'm so excited!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How exciting! I bet you have kids some time tonight!


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

I know! I hope so!!! I've been waiting what feels like forever for her to have these kids!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm on the edge of my seat!!!!
I CANT WAIT to hear that she had her babies!!
Keep us updated  
:kidred:


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

We have the first buckling out and he is huge and healthy!!!! Blue eyes!!!! Still waitin on the rest!!!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay!!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

14...


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

And now a blue eyed brown and white girl!!!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

cute kids, still a dozen to come.


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Awww


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

NubianFan said:


> cute kids, still a dozen to come.


Lol!!!! I thought for sure there would be more from here! But placenta is passed and she is all done. Darn


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I say the last two are twins and a single


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> I say the last two are twins and a single


I would say that's a good guess but then again I was way off with the dark does number. Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, to be honest, when I started reading the thread, I thought...twins/twins/single...then I kept reading and saw the first had already had them...but maybe I'll be right with the next two  Dare I say 2 does and one buckling total between the last two?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

The babies are gorgeous! Now I agree with Leslie, I think the other two will have a dozen more between them, but I will be original and guess that each with have a set of twins  Buck/Doe for the first one, Doe/Doe for the second one.


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Well, to be honest, when I started reading the thread, I thought...twins/twins/single...then I kept reading and saw the first had already had them...but maybe I'll be right with the next two  Dare I say 2 does and one buckling total between the last two?


That would be pretty awesome! Gotta love lots of girls! We had such a heavy buck year the past few years a few more does would be welcome


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

After a rough birth with a stuck kid that I had to go in after cause it was stuck, a torn vulva, going into shock and a vet visit dot (red and white) gave us two beautiful buckskin with white spots and blue eyed buckling! Goldie (cream) shorty after had a wonderful birth and gave us two black and white doelings one with blue eyes and one with brown and a huge pure white blue eyed buckling! Yay for babies!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Sounds like a long day!!!! 
I'm glad dot is good now! 
So so sorry that she had a non-desired birth..
Just so I know incase something happens to me like that, what did you do for the torn vulva?


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

He gave her dex sp (steroid) oxytocin and a long acting antibiotic. The tear wasn't too bad. About half way up to her anus so he didn't suture it he said he prefers not to suture those tears anyway. He gave the oxytocin to close the uterus quickly, the dex to get swelling down and the antibiotic for any infections either external from the rip or internal for the uterus since I had to go in. He was worried about the uterus havering a tear but thinks she will heal fine. Never had one rip before so I figured I would call the doc. Man was that expensive!!!! Oh well. The important thing is that she is gonna be ok 

It was a very long expensive day lol I'm so tired.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good that you got the vet out. Sometimes well worth it. Congrats on the cute kids.


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

It was pretty expensive but well worth it! That's why we have a savings account I guess! Knowing the vet checked her out and fixed her up will definitely help me sleep better tonight.


----------

